# homemade hgh....YEP!



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

A guy i know in denmark is head chemist for a big pharmaceutical company and he's been producing hgh in the actual lab..

Just received 4 samples to try as he was getting Genotropin pfizer 36iu pens but says these are as good as are pharma made...just without the license.

Packaging is VERY unique...sent me 4 lots of 60iu...60iu in 3ml water so i will try it and see!

2 of my mates who compete at a high level here in the uk are gonna try 60iu each too!

He's sending me some reports on the next batch he's doing also...not exactly sure what reports...but will soon see any post.

Very skeptical and the design is crazy but will soon see I guess!

Thoughts?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

awesome if we can get shipped over here and it's cheap enough.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

If it's genuine and works then u maybe be on to a potential money make their


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah...well it's inside EU..

But..im still Skeptical..

But then i think well the big pharma companies produce it in labs so it cant be hugely different.

The design is gonna change a bit i think.

He sent me it thursday afternoon...arrived this morning.

Theres 60iu in that vial with 3ml water.

Would like @Pscarb thoughts as to whether this is possible or not..

I mean he's sent me 4 vials for free to test...and by accident he left 1000 kroner danish money in there which is like 110 quid..so i told him. He was like..that wasnt meant to be in there! hhah


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

All GH on the market is produced in a lab, that includes generic I hope no one is naive to believe anyone does it in there garden shed, it is down to the quality of the raws and the process he has in place.

But let's be fair he is not going to really say it is not as good as pharma is he lol

I doubt it is as good as western pharma if it was then all Chinese GH like genuine hyge would be and it is not......

Has he got a license and passed all the strict rules and requirements set down by the government in his country I. Producing GH??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That's very interesting as I know someone (allegedly) who reshipped a load of TB500 to Dk from China.

You sure this guy is who he says he is?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

I need some friends like yours.lol


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah i know who the guy is.

He hasn't got a pharma license but he says they will look at that also.

So @Pscarb

I'm guessing by your post you feel this should certainly be no more than say hyge because it still is generic...even if made in a pharma lab?

I would assume the raws are much purer though with it being pharma but thats just be saying because i wouldnt have a clue how the process works!


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

latblaster said:


> That's very interesting as I know someone (allegedly) who reshipped a load of TB500 to Dk from China.
> 
> You sure this guy is who he says he is?


I don't quite get what you're asking.

I used to help him get legit Pfizer Genotropin and the genuine hygene hygetropin..but he stopped months ago and emailed me and explained the reason he didnt need them anymore was due to his friend making this hgh in a lab


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

But it's not made in a pharma lab and he is not using pharma raws as he didn't have a license so how can it be pharma??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Shawrie said:


> I need some friends like yours.lol


x2 lol


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> But it's not made in a pharma lab and he is not using pharma raws as he didn't have a license so how can it be pharma??


I'm sure for his job he can get access to these...and it IS made in a pharma lab...he works for one of the biggest pharmaceutical companies in denmark.

Not wanting to argue about it...cos the people testing it will give me feedback also.

I mean....if its possible for him to get HGH pharma raws then he will be using them, if you say it's impossible then i really don't know


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am not arguing, if he has not got a licence then it's not pharma and you are assuming he is using pharma raws, if it's a legit lab then he must have a licence unless the lab is not legit or it is being made out the back door....

The problem now though is your opinion does not carry any weight as you have admitted to personally knowing this guy so u will be bias about this product.

It may be GH and it may be decent GH but it isn't pharma and won't be unless a proper pharmaceutical company produce it, what is the name of the pharma lab he works for?? As they would have to release it as there product for it to be pharma as they will be subject to the stringent quality checks needed


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

GetSuperBig said:


> I don't quite get what you're asking.


What I was asking had a question mark at the end of the sentence.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

latblaster said:


> What I was asking had a question mark at the end of the sentence.


I get that...but i dont get why you're asking that..

And why would it matter if someone got a load of Tb500 from denmark sent to china?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

GetSuperBig said:


> A guy i know in denmark is head chemist for a big pharmaceutical company and he's been producing hgh in the actual lab..
> 
> Just received 4 samples to try as he was getting Genotropin pfizer 36iu pens but says these are as good as are pharma made...just without the license.
> 
> ...


Inb4 op retires on his own island in the Bahamas.

£££££££££££££


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> I am not arguing, if he has not got a licence then it's not pharma and you are assuming he is using pharma raws, if it's a legit lab then he must have a licence unless the lab is not legit or it is being made out the back door....
> 
> The problem now though is your opinion does not carry any weight as you have admitted to personally knowing this guy so u will be bias about this product.
> 
> It may be GH and it may be decent GH but it isn't pharma and won't be unless a proper pharmaceutical company produce it, what is the name of the pharma lab he works for?? As they would have to release it as there product for it to be pharma as they will be subject to the stringent quality checks needed


i can't give the name but i totally understand where you're coming from. I did say in the first post i know the guy mate

Im gonna speak to him as it certainly cannot be more expensive than generic hgh unless they did get a proper license.

BUT...could he by any chance be using pharma raws? Im gonna ask him and see.

Worth getting a serum test done on it do you think?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Ooh a reseller has the next big GH...pharma grade at generic prices.....pm me bro I'll buy loads!!!

Not srs


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

PAUL...just re read what he sent me..and they ARE making it out the back door...without the company knowing


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I think what you're trying to say is this is produced in a pharma licensed lab and is the exact same stuff that would be going into a pharma dispenser i.e quickpen, however he's robbing it and putting it in his own vials/containers?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

He will tell you it is all legit why would he say anything but that?

Speaking as a MOD for the forum now, u cannot mention this product again I am afraid due to your connection to this guy, and it is not pharma until he produces a legit license


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like he's swiping gear and mixing it and selling it on ,is that right


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dodgy story.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

GetSuperBig said:


> I'm sure for his job he can get access to these...and it IS made in a pharma lab...he works for one of the biggest pharmaceutical companies in denmark.
> 
> Not wanting to argue about it...cos the people testing it will give me feedback also.
> 
> I mean....if its possible for him to get HGH pharma raws then he will be using them, if you say it's impossible then i really don't know


How is he accounting for it all going missing


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> He will tell you it is all legit why would he say anything but that?
> 
> Speaking as a MOD for the forum now, u cannot mention this product again I am afraid due to your connection to this guy, and it is not pharma until he produces a legit license


 :thumbdown:


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok Paul understood.

I just wanted to know if it WAS possible for him to get hold of the raws...in which case i think it will be seen as he works for a pharma company. Im not sure if he does the ordering and is putting less in other products to have stock for himself or whatever.

But cheers


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

If he's sent it pre mixed then unless it was kept cold then it will have deteriorated.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> If he's sent it pre mixed then unless it was kept cold then it will have deteriorated.


yeah i know mate...was sent with cold shipping. Sent thursday 4pm..arrived sat morning

Although pfizer genotropin pens i used to get weren't sent cold and they are fine


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

What about if i got a 60iu vial sent to that guy from poland on here who used to test it all? Would that prove anything or just if it has hgh in it or not


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

GetSuperBig said:


> yeah i know mate...was sent with cold shipping. Sent thursday 4pm..arrived sat morning
> 
> Although pfizer genotropin pens i used to get weren't sent cold and they are fine


Maybe ok, the transit wouldnt have done them any good but only one way to find out

Are geno pens pre mixed then i thought they were lyophilized


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

GetSuperBig said:


> What about if i got a 60iu vial sent to that guy from poland on here who used to test it all? Would that prove anything or just if it has hgh in it or not


I dont think he's not doing it anymore.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Maybe ok, the transit wouldnt have done them any good but only one way to find out
> 
> Are geno pens pre mixed then i thought they were lyophilized


Correct mate! Didn't even think..

But i think like omnitrope and some other pharma hgh comes pre mixed dont it


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

GetSuperBig said:


> Correct mate! Didn't even think..
> 
> But i think like omnitrope and some other pharma hgh comes pre mixed dont it


There's plenty of pre mixed available , its very fragile though and must be kept cold


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it will tell you if it is GH but it won't tell you it is Pharma or how much is in each vial.....

the problem you have is unless the actual pharma lab this guy works for releases the GH under there name it is not Pharma quality GH, as Pharm GH is more than just using top quality raws it is down to the whole stringent processes that it has to go through to be passed for human use (AKA Pharma GH)

he can make as much as he wants but it is not pharma on his say so.......

Legit Hygetropin is made in a proper lab with GMP certificates from the chinese government but is not what the industry considers Pharma (AKA Western Pharma) such as the likes of Genotropin, Nutropin, Humatropin etc)

so even giving it the benefit of the doubt he cannot give you or anyone else anything more than his word to say the purity and quality of the product, which i am afraid does not make it pharma.



GetSuperBig said:


> What about if i got a 60iu vial sent to that guy from poland on here who used to test it all? Would that prove anything or just if it has hgh in it or not


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

I get you...so even if he IS using pharma raws and its been made in a pharma lab..UNTIL it has a license..if it ever gets one its just another UGL as such!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GetSuperBig said:


> I get you...so even if he IS using pharma raws and its been made in a pharma lab..UNTIL it has a license..if it ever gets one its just another UGL as such!


This is where it does not follow you see buddy, and please don't think i am being an ass as i am most certainly not.......

but you have said he works for a big pharma company but yet does not have a licence to produce GH, if this is so what equipment is he using to make this GH? and if the equipment is available then the Pharma lab must have a licence, if they do not then they are not a pharma lab.....

making pharma GH like Geno etc requires more than just raws and a licence, to get the licence i know it takes years (old friend works for pfizer) to pass all the stringent quality tests........and red tape.

sorry buddy it just does not add up to anything than someone making GH in an unlicensed lab and saying it is pharma..........no real difference to the fake 8.8mg siazon that is going around, that contains GH (i have used it) but it is nothing like Pharma......


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah.. @Pscarb

BUT...if he is using the pharma companies equipment then i guess it's possible.

The lab will have a license but they are unaware he is producing hgh.

All im saying is IF he is using raws through the pharma lab he works for then these will be better than the hgh raws used for chinese hgh...but i am in complete agreement that it will NEVER be pharma hgh unless it gets a license.

That make sense?


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

@Pscarb

A reply by him...does the last bit make sense to you?

"it is made by pharma raws 

Of cause its not Legit pharma grade hgh, its not just like that to get that licence and such!!

its made on a licenced lab that covers all! but its being made in the dark! its ****ing illegal you know!

what lab i cant say, you should know this

if you remember my first email! let me copy paste some of it for you

'I have a friend who works at a lab owned by a Pharam company which one is not important , We have been making

some HGH out of the back door for some months now!

They are in a way PHARMA GRADE, but yet not really Since we label them as our

own, but you know!'

the content of the vials is 100% identical to whats in Novo nordisk hgh, or any other pharma graded hgh!

more tests will be done, we are still just on start up here and you are in on it from start 

what ever people will call this product! when we are ready with finish design, and people try the content, it will sell

i dont expect people to fall in love before trying! thats why i sent you free samples bro!

reason why i dont have copy of lab test, is because my partner, didnt like sending it around since we have payed a 3party to do it! so its not him that has done the test!

people could use this test for fraud, but if its really necessary i will have it sent!

i hope that your people can understand, what it means to get something out of the back door of a pharma graded lab!!

it means that it is pharma grade in another suit!

they can test them, only thing they will find is increased dimer, its caused by "shaking" transported!

they have been testet on lab on high intensity handling for 30mins straight, only caused dimer to increase by 30%, " you will not feel this!" and they will not be damaged this much under transport  "


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GetSuperBig said:


> Yeah.. @Pscarb
> 
> BUT...if he is using the pharma companies equipment then i guess it's possible.
> 
> ...


but if they are unaware then he is not producing it by the rules, how is he testing each batch where does he send it to check quality as is required......IT won't get a license as he is producing IT through the back door as i suspected...

listen buddy tell him good luck with the venture but it just is not going to be what he claims it will be, and it won't be mentioned on UKM in the future i am afraid but seriously all the best.....

Edit* that last post does not change my post above.......


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah...producing through the back door, but if what he says is true then it will still be of greater quality than generic chinese as the raws are pharma grade, yes its illegal i know that but i was just seeing if what he said was actually possible to do, which it is by the looks of things. He won't ever get a license i dont think either. but if they can do it out the back door and keep the batches consistent, which should be easy seen as its produced under a proper lab by a top chemist.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GetSuperBig said:


> Yeah...producing through the back door, but if what he says is true then it will still be of greater quality than generic chinese as the raws are pharma grade, yes its illegal i know that but i was just seeing if what he said was actually possible to do, which it is by the looks of things. He won't ever get a license i dont think either. but if they can do it out the back door and keep the batches consistent, which should be easy seen as its produced under a proper lab by a top chemist.


the issue with most Chinese is the checks and the standards they have to follow to produce GH, it is not just about the Raws, as pharma Raws are just that through the stringent processes they have to follow when producing GH, chances are these raws come from china in the first place.......

because he cannot guarantee these process match those set down by pharmaceutical company such as pfizer making that assumption that it is any better than say Hyge which is made in a proper GMP certificated lab is just that an assumption.....

but we seem to be going round and round here, is it possible to make pharma GH without being a pharma lab and everything that is involved....NO it is not, is it possible to make decent GH and pass it as Pharma of course......but like i said round and round here.....so i bid you good night.....


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

No problems.

I mean I'd love to just buy the Pfizer 36iu pens but unfortunately it's just not viable to me. Although it is the best hgh in my opinion. But I've not taken any hgh in months anyhow


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

@Pscarb

This is in response to post #36

"ey bro, its all okay, im happy to answer all the questions you have! 

This is how it goes! 

He works for a big pharma company yes! they have licence! they have the millions of dollars equipment to produce! its all made in the correct certified rooms!

this is how we get the raws

We have started a company that research in HGH. "you can do this no problem when you have the right degree" this way we can buy home ALL THE RAWS we need no questions asked, no one know how much waste there is in research!

if you look close up on the vials you will see 1 dot on the glass, this is from a laser filler machine, This one is not something you have in your livingroom!

it works this way! the tubes comes sterile and free of other things i cant remember, but is required by pharma grade companies! "china cant deliver this"

so the vial is sealed from start, then the laser cuts a small pinhole in the glass, and fills the liquid in and seals it off again by laser! 

true pharma graded hgh is in liquid form aswell ? and since its the same solution that is in ours, why should it lose potency ? oonly loss of potency is caused by shaking as i told before! and it happens with all hgh!

the solution is not just BA water D

its a mix of mannitol, histidline, poloxamer, phenol, water for injections, hydrochloric acid, and sodium hydroxide AND ofcause somatropiin  "

Won't ask him anything more but from what he says im slightly confident it will be half decent!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

GetSuperBig said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> This is in response to post #36
> 
> ...


It maybe good it may not, all you have is his word the same as any other UG lab thats why it not true pharma and never will be, true pharma will be dosed correctly and have come from the factory and out the front door not the back door.

It will have been shaken on route by the delivery company, it would be more stable if it was lyophilized powder form where the particles arent swished around in the liquid but held in the puck.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

GetSuperBig said:


> A guy i know in denmark is head chemist for a big pharmaceutical company and he's been producing hgh in the actual lab..
> 
> Just received 4 samples to try as he was getting Genotropin pfizer 36iu pens but says these are as good as are pharma made...just without the license.
> 
> ...


The design is awesome, hope it's decent maybe not genuine pharmaceutical

But is alpha pharma genuine?. Baltic genuine ? No their not but their gear us still on point

As long as it's good I would Def give it a go


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah. He says it being in solution is no problem as theyve done tests showing its fine.

But i might see if its possible to have it in powder form too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> The design is awesome, hope it's decent maybe not genuine pharmaceutical
> 
> But is alpha pharma genuine?. Baltic genuine ? No their not but their gear us still on point
> 
> As long as it's good I would Def give it a go


But neither Baltic and AP are saying they are pharma grade GH buddy big difference to be fair......

My opinion has not changed, he is doing this by the back door and you have only his word it is pharma, which is it not if it was he would give use the pharma company name and he cannot do that because he is a UGL GH producer.......

I don't need you to ask him anything else (not that I asked in the first place) as he will maintain it is as good as Pharma just as he would be expected to.

I am satisfied with what the product is and happy with that.


----------



## tcmoura (Aug 24, 2014)

PSCarb i need talk with you mate ...

send me a email if u can

thanks

[email protected]


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> But neither Baltic and AP are saying they are pharma grade GH buddy big difference to be fair......
> 
> My opinion has not changed, he is doing this by the back door and you have only his word it is pharma, which is it not if it was he would give use the pharma company name and he cannot do that because he is a UGL GH producer.......
> 
> ...


I do understand where your comming from its similair to the gen sci cartridges made couple years back basically pre mixed ug Gh,

And as we all know with all ug Gh it may start off amazing however can very often take a turn for the underdosed

I read a article a while back saying that when it comes to Chinese Gh due to the impurities your body gradually builds up anti bodies agaisnt it??

With genuine pharma as the Raws are properly regulated this does not happen (I know it's a little off topic lol)

What do you think about this as I know you use hyge whilst traveling but the majority of the time use geno


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I've got some magic beans you can buy. You're being spun a complete crock. There's no way anyone working for a major pharma company could use the facilities to knock out their own product without being caught within a few weeks at most. There's also no way anyone who could legitimately claim to be "head chemist" for a major pharma would risk their career and professional reputation by attempting to do so.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I've got some magic beans you can buy. You're being spun a complete crock. There's no way anyone working for a major pharma company could use the facilities to knock out their own product without being caught within a few weeks at most. There's also no way anyone who could legitimately claim to be "head chemist" for a major pharma would risk their career and professional reputation by attempting to do so.


How much these beans bro??

Will they make me double massive?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

bail said:


> How much these beans bro??
> 
> Will they make me double massive?


They're as good as pharma grade mate. Trust me, I get them from a friend of a friend who's head of magic bean development for Johnson & Johnson.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tried to point out that this 'mate' was dodgy in post #6, but he had a comprehension failure.

Now Ian, about these Beans...will you take a cheque?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

All this said im sure we can get any GH produced in any packaging and at any specified strength and call it pharma as its made in a lab using pharma grade powders but its still not licensed to produce under the GMP pharma grade


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

It will just be Chinese powders


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

There is a big difference between actual Pharma grade products and those produced "Under Pharma Conditions" just because someone works in a Pharama Registered and Licensed Lab does not mean that everything he touches is now Pharma grade.

Yeah ok he may be working in a clean/sterile environment and he may have access you the right tools for measurement,mixing,heating but it's still being produced off the books unless the lab itself is approved for the production of the compound.

So the lab he is working in must have a license to produce the GH otherwise it falls smack dab in the realm of UGL because it's not been tested or by that countries respective governing body.

I doubt his raws are ordered through the same channels as everything else that goes into his lab because this will raise red flags, the amount of raws he could get for the purpose of research would not yield enough end product to start a business.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

He says the mixture IS 100% the SAME mixture as Novo Simplexx, which could make sense as there headquarters and in DENMARK


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Simple solution to the argument @GetSuperBig..... send Paul @Pscarb a 60iu jar to evaluate.

Paul's been round the block when it comes to GH and Peptides.... I'm sure he would give a honest down to

earth unbiased result based on experience. That is of course if he was willing to test from a new unknown source

and 60iu would be enough for a adequate evaluation....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GetSuperBig said:


> He says the mixture IS 100% the SAME mixture as Novo Simplexx, which could make sense as there headquarters and in DENMARK


He would would t he


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

You should buy my HGH, it's pharma grade, all produced in my private pharma lab.



It's legit, honest!


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Tell you what.

I'll see if he will get pscarb a sample


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

GetSuperBig said:


> Tell you what.
> 
> I'll see if he will get pscarb a sample


That would end all the speculation

They would need to keep up the quality they claim in the first order


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I doubt highly that Paul would put his name to ugl hgh no matter how good it supposedly is.

I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

I've not asked Paul to put his name to any ugl....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

raptordog said:


> Simple solution to the argument @GetSuperBig..... send Paul @Pscarb a 60iu jar to evaluate.
> 
> Paul's been round the block when it comes to GH and Peptides.... I'm sure he would give a honest down to
> 
> ...





Dazzza said:


> I doubt highly that Paul would put his name to ugl hgh no matter how good it supposedly is.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't.





GetSuperBig said:


> I've not asked Paul to put his name to any ugl....


no one has asked and if they did i would not accept.....think the thread has run its course, the title of the thread says it all to be honest


----------

